# vserver-stat problem.

## unique_ebp

Hello All,

I get the following message [vc_rlimit_stat(RLIMIT_AS)] when my guest vservers are up and running, so I can't see which vguests are up or not.

```

it-vserver-host linux # vserver-stat

vc_rlimit_stat(RLIMIT_AS): Invalid argument

CTX   PROC    VSZ    RSS  userTIME   sysTIME    UPTIME NAME

it-vserver-host linux #

```

```

it-vserver-host linux # strace vserver-stat

execve("/usr/sbin/vserver-stat", ["vserver-stat"], [/* 24 vars */]) = 0

open("/dev/urandom", O_RDONLY)          = 3

read(3, "\203~", 2)                     = 2

close(3)                                = 0

vserver(0, 0x3f, 0, 0xffffffffffffffff, 0) = 131846

vserver(0x10000, 0, 0, 0xffffffffffffffff, 0) = 318771185

chdir("/proc/virtual")                  = 0

open(".", O_RDONLY|O_DIRECTORY)         = 3

fcntl(3, F_SETFD, FD_CLOEXEC)           = 0

mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7f7d7070e000

getdents64(3, /* 5 entries */, 4084)    = 128

vserver(0x28030000, 0x1869, 0x7fff20d5ba70, 0x4, 0x400180) = 0

vserver(0x28010000, 0x1869, 0x7fff20d5ba80, 0x4, 0x1869) = 0

vserver(0x28010000, 0x1869, 0x7fff20d5ba80, 0x4, 0x1869) = -1 EINVAL (Invalid argument)

write(2, "vc_rlimit_stat(RLIMIT_AS)", 25vc_rlimit_stat(RLIMIT_AS)) = 25

write(2, ": ", 2: )                       = 2

write(2, "Invalid argument", 16Invalid argument)        = 16

write(2, "\n", 1

)                       = 1

getdents64(3, /* 0 entries */, 4084)    = 0

close(3)                                = 0

munmap(0x7f7d7070e000, 4096)            = 0

open("/proc/uptime", O_RDONLY)          = 3

read(3, "1776.04 0.02\n", 64)           = 13

close(3)                                = 0

write(1, "CTX   PROC    VSZ    RSS  userTI"..., 60CTX   PROC    VSZ    RSS  userTIME   sysTIME    UPTIME NAME

) = 60

_exit(0)                                = ?

it-vserver-host linux #

```

However I can go into my vserver guest without any issues.

```

it-vserver-host linux # vserver it_vserver_guest enter

it-vserver-guest / # ls

bin  boot  dev  etc  home  lib  lib32  lib64  lost+found  mnt  proc  root  sbin  sys  tmp  usr  var

it-vserver-guest / # logout

it-vserver-host linux #

```

```

it-vserver-host linux # /etc/init.d/util-vserver status

 * status:  started

it-vserver-host linux # /etc/init.d/vprocunhide status

 * status:  started

it-vserver-host linux #

```

I have tried placing sys-cluster/util-vserver ~amd64 into /etc/portage/package.keywords but with the latest version I still get the vserver-stat issue.

Below are all my configurations:

```

it-vserver-host ~ # emerge --info =sys-kernel/vserver-sources-2.3.0.36.31

Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.4.3, glibc-2.11.2-r0, 2.6.35-vs2.3.0.36.31-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.35-vs2.3.0.36.31-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Xeon-R-_CPU_X3220_@_2.40GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 25 Aug 2010 01:45:02 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r3, 3.1.2-r4

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.65

sys-devel/automake:  1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=core2"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=core2"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.bytemark.co.uk/gentoo/ http://gentoo.blueyonder.co.uk/ http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo/ http://www.mirror.ac.uk/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="en_GB"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl amd64 berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dri fortran gdbm gpm iconv iproute2 ipv6 lm_sensors mmx modules mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl pppd python readline reflection session spl sse sse2 ssl ssse3 sysfs tcpd unicode xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en_GB" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nouveau nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware voodoo" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

=================================================================

                        Package Settings

=================================================================

sys-kernel/vserver-sources-2.3.0.36.31 was built with the following:

USE="(multilib) -build -deblob -symlink"

it-vserver-host ~ #

```

```

it-vserver-host ~ # emerge --info =sys-cluster/util-vserver-0.30.215-r3

Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.4.3, glibc-2.11.2-r0, 2.6.35-vs2.3.0.36.31-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.35-vs2.3.0.36.31-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Xeon-R-_CPU_X3220_@_2.40GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 25 Aug 2010 01:45:02 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r3, 3.1.2-r4

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.65

sys-devel/automake:  1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=core2"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=core2"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.bytemark.co.uk/gentoo/ http://gentoo.blueyonder.co.uk/ http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo/ http://www.mirror.ac.uk/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="en_GB"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl amd64 berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dri fortran gdbm gpm iconv iproute2 ipv6 lm_sensors mmx modules mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl pppd python readline reflection session spl sse sse2 ssl ssse3 sysfs tcpd unicode xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en_GB" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nouveau nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware voodoo" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

=================================================================

                        Package Settings

=================================================================

sys-cluster/util-vserver-0.30.215-r3 was built with the following:

USE="(multilib) -bash-completion"

it-vserver-host ~ #

```

```

it-vserver-host linux # cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep VSERVER

CONFIG_VSERVER_AUTO_LBACK=y

CONFIG_VSERVER_AUTO_SINGLE=y

CONFIG_VSERVER_COWBL=y

# CONFIG_VSERVER_VTIME is not set

# CONFIG_VSERVER_DEVICE is not set

CONFIG_VSERVER_PROC_SECURE=y

CONFIG_VSERVER_HARDCPU=y

CONFIG_VSERVER_IDLETIME=y

CONFIG_VSERVER_IDLELIMIT=y

CONFIG_VSERVER_PRIVACY=y

CONFIG_VSERVER_CONTEXTS=768

CONFIG_VSERVER_WARN=y

# CONFIG_VSERVER_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_VSERVER_LEGACY_MEM is not set

CONFIG_VSERVER=y

CONFIG_VSERVER_SECURITY=y

it-vserver-host linux #

```

I hope this is enough information,

Regards,

Ben Draper

----------

## nske

Hello,

I had the same issue. Try recompiling your kernel with support for Control Groups. In menuconfig you can find that under 'General Setup' -> 'Control Group support'.

It seems Vserver-utils expect to find support, even if you don't utilize it.

Here's the relative part from my .config:

```
CONFIG_CGROUPS=y

CONFIG_CGROUP_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_CGROUP_NS=n

CONFIG_CGROUP_FREEZER=y

CONFIG_CGROUP_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_CGROUP_CPUACCT=y

CONFIG_CGROUP_MEM_RES_CTLR=y

CONFIG_CGROUP_MEM_RES_CTLR_SWAP=y

CONFIG_CGROUP_SCHED=y

CONFIG_BLK_CGROUP=m

# CONFIG_DEBUG_BLK_CGROUP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_CGROUP is not set
```

----------

